# Old School 'nids



## Shady ed

anyone know how much I should ask for some circa 1991 plastic tyranid warriors? new on sprue and the box is in pretty good condition too! Anyone on here want to buy them?


----------



## Haskanael

After some google foo I can only give one answer. the price you can sell them to depends.
one person will pay gold for them considering they are OOP and nostalgia.
others won't toutch them with a 10F stick like me because they look horrible.
third group of people will bid as low as possible to get them to either resell OOP miniatures for profit or cheaply reinforce their collection with little regard to consistency. 


Personaly I would put them on E-bay with lowest bid being the origional selling price or slightly above/below.


----------



## Shady ed

I've found the old metal ones for $60 for the 3. I was thinking of putting my plastic ones up with a $50 reserve. I was just hoping someone would make a decent offer so I didn't have to bother.


----------



## SwedeMarine

So put them on Ebay and start the bidding at 50$ and have a buy now option for around 150$. or however much you think you would pay for old nids. its probably your best option.


----------

